# Wie schließe ich meinen DSL-Router an eine ISDN-Buchse an?!



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach unzähligen erfolglosen Stunden, welche ich im WWW verbracht habe um irgendwelche nützlichen Antworten zu erhalten, wende ich mich nun an die buffed.de-Community... denn die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zu letzt! };o]

Wie auch immer habe ich folgende technische Frage:

Wenn man in eine neue Wohnung umzieht, welche sich in einem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 3 Etagen befindet wobei die ersten 2 zu einer Firma gehören und nur die 3. Etage mit 3 von einander getrennten Wohnungen bewohnbar ist,
und die Wohnung als einzigste KEINEN analog Anschluss aufweist wie man es normalerweise kennt (TAE-Buchse) sondern lediglich ein ISDN-Anschluss vorhanden ist... welche Möglichkeiten bieten sich mir dann meinen DSL-Router
+ Splitter + analog Telefon, etc. pp daran anzuschließen?!

Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es für mich momentan nur 2 Lösungsvorschläge:
a) Man besorge sich einen a/b-Wandler für die ISDN-Buchse und schließe alles wie an eine TAE-Buchse an
b) Man besorge sich eine teure TK-Anlage und schließt dort alles notwendige an

Ich bräuchte nun eure Hilfe um sicher zu sein auf was man sich da vorbereiten muss und welche Hardware hier noch zusätzlich zu dem Standard-DSL-Kram erworben werden muss!

Bin für jede erdenkliche Hilfe mit technischer Erläuterung sehr sehr dankbar!!!

Greetz.

PS: Die Telefonanlage müsste sich zentral im Kellergeschoss von dem Gebäude befinden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. November 2010)

-!His(siC)*NesS!- schrieb:


> Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es für mich momentan nur 2 Lösungsvorschläge:
> a) Man besorge sich einen a/b-Wandler für die ISDN-Buchse und schließe alles wie an eine TAE-Buchse an
> b) Man besorge sich eine teure TK-Anlage und schließt dort alles notwendige an



Wenn du nur den ISDN Anschluss der Telefonanlage hast wirst du wohl Pech haben. Der Splitter muss direkt an eine eigene Leitung die nur für dich ist, wenn da vorher noch eine Haus TK Anlage dazwischen hängt wird das nicht gehen.

Hast du dort keine eigene Telefonleitung, nutzt du die TK Analge der Firma mit?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. November 2010)

Wenn es ISDN hat, kann man das doch abbestellen oder? Ist zudem dann auch einiges billiger. Ich meine da steckt doch eh nur ein NTBA (für ISDN)  in der TAE-Dose (analog) wo dann die ISDN Telefone angeschlossen werden. Grundvoraussetzung für ISDN ist doch nun mal ein analoger Anschluss.


----------



## OldboyX (3. November 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn es ISDN hat, kann man das doch abbestellen oder? Ist zudem dann auch einiges billiger. Ich meine da steckt doch eh nur ein NTBA (für ISDN) in der TAE-Dose (analog) wo dann die ISDN Telefone angeschlossen werden. Grundvoraussetzung für ISDN ist doch nun mal ein analoger Anschluss.



Sehe ich auch so. Um ISDN zu haben ist genauso irgendwo ein "Umwandler-Kasten" installiert vor dem du eine stinknormale Telefonleitung hast. DORT willst du dann den Splitter hinmachen und dein Modem anstecken und diese Lösung solltest du auch anstreben, alles andere ist umständlich, funktioniert möglicherweise nur schlecht oder gar nicht usw.



Lilith schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hast du dort keine eigene Telefonleitung, nutzt du die TK Analge der Firma mit?



Das wäre komisch und auch gesetzlich wohl ein Graubereich, denn wer deckt die Kosten? Hat der TE dann die selbe Telefonnummer wie die Firma nur mit einer anderen Durchwahl? Falls dieselbe TK Anlage benutzt wird, wieviele Leitungen sind vorhanden und wieviele Rufnummern offiziell gemeldet, denn wenn die Firma selbst schon DSL hat kann der TE kaum nochmal DSL auf derselben Leitung betreiben?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (3. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das wäre komisch und auch gesetzlich wohl ein Graubereich, denn wer deckt die Kosten? Hat der TE dann die selbe Telefonnummer wie die Firma nur mit einer anderen Durchwahl? Falls dieselbe TK Anlage benutzt wird, wieviele Leitungen sind vorhanden und wieviele Rufnummern offiziell gemeldet, denn wenn die Firma selbst schon DSL hat kann der TE kaum nochmal DSL auf derselben Leitung betreiben?



Das eben kommt mir auch komisch vor. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der TE auch auf die Firmen TK Anlage geschaltet ist und nur eine Durchwahl bekommt.

Wenn der ISDN Anschluss in der Wohnung autark ist, dann kann davor auch ein Splitter mit DSL geschaltet werden, notfalls müßte noch eine TAE Dose gesetzt werden wenn der ISDN NTBA fest verdrahtet ist. Das muss dann aber bei der Telefongesellschaft beauftragt werden, wa man dann wohl auch einen neuen NTBA mit Stecker braucht


----------



## tastenbenutzer (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mit dem TK-verantwortlichen von der Firma reden, denn der müsste wissen wo der ISDN Anschluss auf die TK-Anlage aufgeschaltet ist und ob der runter genommen werden kann. Im Normalfall ist auch ein Verteilerschrank in der Nähe wo die Leitungen von DTAG ankommen. 
Wenn das geklärt ist, kann die DTAG oder wer auch immer :-) über die Leitung ins Haus rein und über den Verteiler auf das Kabel zu Dir in die Wohnung. In der Wohnung wird ne TAE Dose gesetzt fertig :-)



Gruß


----------



## Cribmaster (4. November 2010)

Mir stellt sich zu aller erst die Frage:

Nutzt du da einen vorhandenen Kommunikations-Vertrag der unteren Wohnugnen/Firma mit?
Wenn dort ISDN liegt, dann ist das wohl ein Teil einer Telefonanlage - die widerum hängt dann an einem normalen Telefonanschluss.

Das klingt iwie als hast du keine "eigene Leitung" sondern nur eine ISDN Strippe zur TK Anlage. Was hat der Vermieter denn zum Thema Telefon gesagt?


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (10. November 2010)

Das Problem konnte tatsächlich nur durch einen Techniker der Telekom gelöst werden, 

der die Kabel aus der ISDN-Buchse neu verdrahten musste und eine TAE-Buchse nun angebracht hat.

Telefon läuft, DSL läuft und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden! :]

Vielen Dank an ALLE für eure Antworten!

vote for /close ;D

Greetz.


----------



## Cribmaster (10. November 2010)

Very strange... dann war da nur eine "falsche" Dose an der wand, und die kabel waren vllt. gebrückt um zu einer TK Anlage zu gelangen. Denn die Telekom liefert kein "ISDN to the desk". Ist ja kein WAN

wenns läuft is ja jut ^^


----------

